# I have OFFICIAL SERVICE MANUAL. pdf



## Agbsalasie (Jun 30, 2004)

I have the OFFICIAL NISSAN SERVICE MANUAL on PDF for the s14 if any one needs it ill send u a link if u ur email


----------



## lu126lineman (Mar 18, 2007)

my e mail is [email protected] i've bin looking for a manual forever


----------



## on3krazyj (Apr 10, 2007)

[email protected]


----------



## gamal_9671 (Apr 15, 2007)

Dear Sir, My e-mail is : [email protected]


----------



## summerjim (Apr 25, 2007)

my email is [email protected] 
Thank You.


----------



## GermanSR (May 11, 2007)

[email protected] I have been looking for one and so has my shop guys


----------



## bmickd89 (Jul 2, 2007)

[email protected]

thanks bra


----------



## SupraMan18 (Oct 25, 2004)

[email protected] 

Thanks alot mang !!


----------



## TOOMUCH (Jul 15, 2007)

please i just got 240sx the 6th and it would help me so much

[email protected]


----------



## stb240sx (Jul 24, 2007)

I have been looking for a fsm,
[email protected]
Thanks dude


----------



## Liman78 (Sep 8, 2007)

Thank you for your help. I have been looking it for a long time

Please send it to [email protected]

THanks a lots


----------



## suprasa1yan (Sep 8, 2007)

[email protected]

Thanks a bunch


----------



## YuRock (Sep 19, 2007)

[email protected]
thanks


----------



## xcrunner18 (Jan 1, 2006)

[email protected] 
PLEASE!!!! THANKS!!!!


----------



## tpd36 (Jun 3, 2007)

Hit me. [email protected]


----------



## RhaurcWoT (Oct 12, 2007)

[email protected] thanks a lot


----------



## RhaurcWoT (Oct 12, 2007)

oh dude thanks x.x

[email protected]


----------



## Xproject187 (Mar 6, 2006)

Why don't cha just post the link Dude??


----------



## Vayber (Oct 13, 2007)

I would like one too [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## allustrious757 (Jan 4, 2007)

[email protected] thanks man... but my 240 is the 89 hatch will it be the same ?


----------



## phatg20 (Nov 17, 2004)

You can get it on PhatG20 - Home


----------



## f3arthis240 (Oct 22, 2007)

my email is [email protected]
please send. thanks


----------



## gagagou (Nov 6, 2007)

could you send my the service book tk

[email protected]


----------



## phatg20 (Nov 17, 2004)

Here is the link to the s13/14/15 PhatG20 - Silvia


----------



## Frain (Nov 16, 2007)

[email protected] Thanks a lot!!


----------



## luisouthtre (Dec 4, 2007)

send to me too plz. [email protected] Thanks!!


----------



## Deuce40Driver (Dec 6, 2005)

My email is [email protected]. I'd really appriciate that PDF. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Karuza (Jan 20, 2008)

[email protected]


----------



## DrFtBlKs14 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey i would like to get this repair manual. Do you only have the US manual or do you have the JDM manual also. My email is [email protected] i would appreciate it.


----------



## Angryeyes808 (Jan 23, 2008)

Wussup I would also like to have this manual, my email - [email protected]


----------



## phatg20 (Nov 17, 2004)

Nissan FSM's (Factory Service Manuals) PhatG20 - Home the silvia directly PhatG20 - Silvia


----------



## quickshifterS14 (Oct 24, 2008)

*FSM S14*

i need the FSM myself. [email protected] appreciated.


----------



## phiaishappy (Oct 31, 2008)

[email protected] thanks i really need it...........


----------



## stevekolar (Oct 14, 2008)

*service manual*

i have the chilton but it leaves out too much. my email is 
[email protected]


----------



## metamorph (Dec 4, 2008)

[email protected]
thanks a lot


----------



## bluemonkey101021 (Dec 5, 2008)

I would really appreciate a copy as well. 

[email protected]


----------



## Ethan537 (Jan 26, 2009)

Please send me a copy at Ethanberk at gmail


----------



## motorokr718 (Jan 4, 2009)

[email protected]

thanks man


----------



## ridin_low07 (Feb 23, 2009)

[email protected]

I would really appreciate it


----------



## boostedsr20det (Apr 14, 2009)

Thank you for the manual as i need it alot to fix my car. Electrical problems


----------



## mikedrivesa240 (May 25, 2009)

[email protected]... seriously need tht manual thnx!!!


----------



## mikedrivesa240 (May 25, 2009)

[email protected] thnxx!


----------



## s117a47 (Jul 10, 2009)

Please and thank you, kind sir. [email protected]


----------



## tub01482 (Jul 21, 2009)

*I could really use one of those...*

Por favor, [email protected]. Muchos gracias senor!


----------



## jordanf1 (Feb 1, 2006)

please send to:

[email protected]

THANKS!!


----------



## ProjectKa-T (Sep 3, 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## fityamaha (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey, I know this thread is technically about 3 years old. but I would greatly appreciate this manual  [email protected] thanks.


----------



## Omegared99 (Oct 28, 2009)

*My email send please*

[email protected]


----------



## osal (Dec 25, 2009)

this thread is kinda old....but if u can please send me the manual, i would appreciate it! thanks!

[email protected]


----------



## B13dude (Sep 7, 2007)

[email protected]


----------



## fastasfuk (Apr 22, 2010)

Would love a copy if still available..Thanks.

[email protected]


----------



## Winnie (Jul 26, 2010)

[email protected]


----------



## macrylinda1 (Aug 2, 2010)

stb240sx said:


> I have been looking for a fsm,
> [email protected]
> Thanks dude


Thank you for your help. I have been looking it for a long time


----------



## 862sik (Sep 2, 2010)

[email protected]

Thank you!!!


----------



## MikeLee (Apr 5, 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## jaysonbarn (Jan 4, 2011)

[email protected]

Thanks for the manual bro..


----------



## jeansum (Jun 14, 2011)

Does anybody got the manual?


----------



## bjaimes9131 (Apr 20, 2011)

[email protected]

thanks


----------



## 240Chic (Mar 20, 2012)

hmu please my email is [email protected] 
appreciate it


----------



## Camaro Chris (Apr 14, 2012)

Can I get a copy? [email protected] Thanks


----------



## xiaver (Oct 17, 2016)

*can you send it to me please*

my email is [email protected] dot com thanks


----------



## 240SXChris (Oct 29, 2016)

[email protected] please. Thank you!


----------



## Atlas4262 (May 17, 2018)

[email protected]


----------



## theCanucklehead (Oct 24, 2018)

Hi, my email is [email protected]
Could you send a copy of the pdf over to me? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Potential Modder (Apr 13, 2019)

Dude that would be amazing if you sent that to me? [email protected]


----------



## martin23 (Apr 13, 2019)

thanks for sharing


----------

